# Uber Driver & Rider Harrassed In Denver



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.geekwire.com/2014/hey-denver-police-harrass-riding-uber/


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Cops harassing Uber drivers on the way to drop off at an airport? You must be kidding.


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

I was bullied by a cop in April this year. When he pull me over the first question he ask me was do I work for uber, I said yes then he demanded my driver license and my commercial insurance after he verified my information, he asked me if I was going to pick up from the airport and I said yes. He said I need a waybill to pick up from the airport, I showed my waybill. After all this he finally asked me why he pulled me over, I say what is it and he was like I didn't come to full stop and cited me with wrong citation which says I run through red light. I don't know if I should tell uber what happened and help me fight the ticket or not.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Fight the ticket. If you're written up for the wrong violation, then it's an invalid ticket and should be dismissed.


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> I was bullied by a cop in April this year. When he pull me over the first question he ask me was do I work for uber, I said yes then he demanded my driver license and my commercial insurance after he verified my information, he asked me if I was going to pick up from the airport and I said yes. He said I need a waybill to pick up from the airport, I showed my waybill. After all this he finally asked me why he pulled me over, I say what is it and he was like I didn't come to full stop and cited me with wrong citation which says I run through red light. I don't know if I should tell uber what happened and help me fight the ticket or not.


you should have this thing man







it will give evidence in court


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> I was bullied by a cop in April this year. When he pull me over the first question he ask me was do I work for uber, I said yes then he demanded my driver license and my commercial insurance after he verified my information, he asked me if I was going to pick up from the airport and I said yes. He said I need a waybill to pick up from the airport, I showed my waybill. After all this he finally asked me why he pulled me over, I say what is it and he was like I didn't come to full stop and cited me with wrong citation which says I run through red light. I don't know if I should tell uber what happened and help me fight the ticket or not.


Rule #1 when dealing with police: don't answer any questions! If the cop doesn't tell you why he pulled you over, and starts asking questions like who you work for, respond with, "excuse me officer, are you detaining me, or am I free to go?" Also, never consent to any searches, and always film any interactions. Check out this video:


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> Rule #1 when dealing with police: don't answer any questions! If the cop doesn't tell you why he pulled you over, and starts asking questions like who you work for, respond with, "excuse me officer, are you detaining me, or am I free to go?" Also, never consent to any searches, and always film any interactions. Check out this video:


I liked your video it has great input. Looking forward to practice my fourth amendment rights. GOOD STUFF.


----------

